# Need help identifying this Train - Steam powered?



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

I was enlisted to help a friend identify her late husband's train collection for a sale she's having. He was a railroad worker and knew everything about his trains but sadly, the history died with him. I know nothing about this stuff but hoping some of you guys will have seen these trains before and can give me some info on it. So here goes.


This is a big train with what looks like a working boiler! The second car has a reservoir for water(I think). It has a plug on the undercarriage which shows some rust. Looks like it's been repainted (poorly) but the original number shows on the engine - 3017. I can't find any printing or impressions on the train or car. The only text I can find is a capital "U" on the engine wheels. Hopefully you can read the numbers on the tape measurer for scale. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Possible early Bing.....or Marklin, Live steam/ gauge 1?
From the 20's?
Big sucker huh?:thumbsup:
Do you have any track that it went on?

I got to run, I figured I would throw a guess in.
I will check it out further, later.

Welcome to the site list what you have and we all will try to help.
You might even be able to sell some here if you want, but read the for sale rules first.


----------



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

big ed said:


> Do you have any track that it went on?


It was sitting on some track for display but he may have some more in storage. I'll look for it. Thanks for the info Big Ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Red & Gold around the number looks like Bing.
But something tells me Marklin also?
It may be another old manufacturer of the live steam engines.

Let me tell you I am no expert on these, someone here might know though.

It could very well be a homemade engine also, I read an article on some guy back in the late 30's and early 40's who built over 100 engines all hand made.

I kind of think a manufacturer made yours though.

If I come upon something I will add it here.

Here is a site to check out some old train manufacturers,



http://www.tcawestern.org/manufacturers.htm


Click on this,


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks to be a 3 1/2" gauge live steamer. It could be a Marklin or Bing, but that's pretty large for them. These guys would know... http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/ ...and, like me, slobber all over their keyboards at the thought of owning it.

Wow...:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

i asked some of the guys I know and so far just came up with that it may be a bing...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool looking loco, only wish I had an answer. So far my searches have come up blank.

Carl


----------



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. At least I have a direction now. 

Would a Bing train have a label or any printing anywhere? Is there anything I can look for on the engine?


----------



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

*I think it's a Buddy-L*

I received a message from someone at the Train Collectors Association Western Division who sent me a link to 
http://tcawestern.org/buddy.htm
and it there's a photo that looks exactly like my friend's train. 
So how does Buddy-L compare to Bing in terms of quality and value? Can anyone give me an idea of what this train is worth?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

in that shape your probably looking at $600-$800 for the train and tender. The track if you have the 4ft sections sell for about $100 a section. If it was in nicer shape or restored you are looking at about $2k for the train and tender. Do you have any other cars??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brylerjunction said:


> in that shape your probably looking at $600-$800 for the train and tender. The track if you have the 4ft sections sell for about $100 a section. If it was in nicer shape or restored you are looking at about $2k for the train and tender. Do you have any other cars??


Buddy L, then it is a push train?
I don't think they made electric or live steam.
That sure looks like it.:thumbsup:

A bit more then $600 to $800?

See what this guy is asking, that is not saying he is going to get it.
Check this link out,
http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_sciaino/index.htm#Buddy_L


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I checked completed ebay auctions that actually sold plus I checked some older stout auctions. Unfortunately the piece is pretty rough (figured it would be because of the age) but so many of them have been restored or are in super shape that in better shape they do sell for $1800-$2500. Anyone can ask anything for an item if it sells is another thing. Plus as awesome of a piece as it is, I am sure the collector base is not as big as some other train items from the same period.


----------



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

Wasn't able to find any more cars or extra track. 

I do appreciate all the info you guys have given me. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

back2denali said:


> Wasn't able to find any more cars or extra track.
> 
> I do appreciate all the info you guys have given me. Thanks.



So.....it is a push train then? 
No motor or not a "live steam"?

What are you going to do with it?

Was that his whole collection?


----------



## back2denali (Jul 28, 2012)

big ed said:


> So.....it is a push train then?
> No motor or not a "live steam"?
> 
> What are you going to do with it?
> ...


 I don't know anything about trains. It has a combustion chamber in the engine and a place for water. I'd say "live steam".

He owned a bunch of train stuff that will be sold but this is the only one his widow knew nothing about. So I wanted to get as much info as possible on it. She plans on having a local sale but maybe this one can be sold here on the sight or on ebay. I have to see what she decides. If there are any offers I can pass them along -------.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

back2denali said:


> I don't know anything about trains. It has a combustion chamber in the engine and a place for water. I'd say "live steam".
> 
> He owned a bunch of train stuff that will be sold but this is the only one his widow knew nothing about. So I wanted to get as much info as possible on it. She plans on having a local sale but maybe this one can be sold here on the sight or on ebay. I have to see what she decides. If there are any offers I can pass them along -------.



I don't think Budd L ever made anything with a motor that powered their products. Be it train, plane, bus or whatever. I could be wrong, but I can't find any powered Buddy L's.
But that sure looks like it, maybe she ought to mount that and put it on the mantel in remembrance of her husband.
The longer it sits the more valuable it will get.
Plus as you say it looks like it is powered I would at least do some more research on it to find out exactly what you have.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

According to the site Bryler gave "Overall, there were 14 different pieces of original Buddy L railroad equipment produced, including a single Pacific type, non-powered locomotive and tender, faithfully copied after a Rock Island prototype." So it appears to be a push toy, which used 3 1/4" gauge track. It's still a cool find regardless.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Looks to be a 3 1/2" gauge live steamer. It could be a Marklin or Bing, but that's pretty large for them. These guys would know... http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/ ...and, like me, slobber all over their keyboards at the thought of owning it.
> 
> Wow...:thumbsup:


First let me tell you I know little about these "Live Steam" engines.
Very Interesting.
Shaygetz how did you come up with the size of 3 1/2 gauge?
Wouldn't that be ones that you sit on like in like posted here in Jim's post?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13325
Under the video posted it says,
Live scale steam locomotives at arguably the nicest private track in California. These are mostly 2 1/2" scale and 3 3/4" scale.
These engines run on oil, coal and propane.



While I was looking for info on the engine in question here, I came across 1 gauge somewhere. As by his picture it is around 2' long. You can't sit on a 2' long engine? How did you come up with 3 1/2 gauge if the engines in the video are 2 1/2 to 3 3/4 gauge?
I am not trying to argue I am trying to learn.
Do you know if a train like he is asking about was ever made that small to run on real steam?
Could his be a Buddy L that someone "Frankinized" his into a live steam?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Shaygetz how did you come up with the size of 3 1/2 gauge?
> Wouldn't that be ones that you sit on like in like posted here in Jim's post?
> How did you come up with 3 1/2 gauge if the engines in the video are 2 1/2 to 3 3/4 gauge?
> I am not trying to argue I am trying to learn.
> ...


I just did some mental calculating with the ruler nearby and what the gauge looked like in the picture. Not always accurate in some situations but it helps develop my eye when corrected. It's how I do most of my model work actually, knowing that there are fixed constants like the average size of door, windows, etc. 

3 1/2" gauge models are controlled from a seat on a flatcar behind the loco and are usually elevated. It's common in England and elsewhere out side of the US, not so much here because we have the space for the larger 7 1/2-7 3/4" scales.

You'd be surprised how small live steam can get...http://www.zen98812.zen.co.uk/steam.html

It's certainly not beyond the realm of possibility that someone converted it to live steam but without a closer look, I can't really tell.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow cool site, Thanks.:thumbsup:

The one he has looks way too small to sit on.
I am going to have to research Live Steam models some more.

Cool site, I didn't know you could make one that small.:thumbsup:
Interesting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Fun link ... those tiny live steamers are amazing ... very impressive machining and craftsmanship. I'm always in awe of people who have such incredible creativity and talent like that.

TJ


----------

